# glucosamine/choroditin for dogs



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

My little chihuahua took a slip on the ice a few weeks ago and hurt his knee quite badly, he was on painkillers for a week and the limping stopped. Vet advised that he may have to undergo surgery at a later date due to the loose movement he now has in his knee cap. 

I now have to lift him up the stairs and take him for short walks instead of his usual long walks up the country, he has so much energy I decided to buy some herbal calming oil from pets at home to try calm him a bit so his leg heals. 

After doing some research I came across some info regarding glucosamine/choroditin that helps the joints, I was wondering if anyone used this and what's the best type to get?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I think Seraquin does the same job... we gave it to our old Springer to help with his joints, and to the kitten when she was having hip problems.


----------



## Queen&MadamX (Apr 18, 2008)

My lurcher did her cruciate last year.... And this month has had a new knee she is o seriquin (sp) was told it's the best thing by the specialist.... It's so hard when there energetic sky has been on cage rest for 6 week's now.... Stick with what the vets say and good luck...


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

My 13 year old Beagle gets glucosamine and cod liver oil for her joints, she is also on Previcox as well. We just give her normal glucosamine and cod liver oil from holland and barratt, but always make sure it's the smallest dose.

The GSD did his cruciate a couple of years go, luckily he didn't need surgery, but we had to keep him quiet for a couple of months and we always keep his painkillers on had as he sometimes sets it off if he bashes it.


----------



## CrawlingRuby (Dec 28, 2009)

Our two GSDs one 8months old who slipped on wet flooring, started limping so took him vets and vet suspected elbow displaysia 3/4weeks ago gave us pain killers but is now not limping after crate resting and got another 3weeks crate resting and more painkillers then slow introduce to exercise like he was a young pup again on walking amounts a day and cutting down on the pain killers but if limps then straight back to the vets. The other one is around 1and a half years old and when we got her 6months ago and took her to the vet he diagnosed elbow dysplasia in her left elbow so both are on glucosamine and choroditin tablets 1a day each from holland and barret also they have applecider vinegar on their food and a green lipped mussel tablet once a day from holland and barret but i have herd yumove is good for joints also. Good luck with your little one
CR


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Healthspan in Guernsey sell a glucosamine/chondroitin supplement for dogs called "Flexi-Joints for Dogs" At the minute they have a special offer of £1 off so you can buy 120 tablets for £6.95 or 240 for £12.90. 

I buy all my health supplements from them because they are good quality, but cheaper than over the counter shops, such as Holland & Barrett and they are VAT free because they come from the Channel Islands. Large orders are posted separately to avoid us having to pay import duty, VAT etc.

Flexi-Joints for Dogs for Healthy Canine Joints | VetVits Pet Health | Developed by Vets


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

feorag said:


> Healthspan in Guernsey sell a glucosamine/chondroitin supplement for dogs called "Flexi-Joints for Dogs" At the minute they have a special offer of £1 off so you can buy 120 tablets for £6.95 or 240 for £12.90.
> 
> I buy all my health supplements from them because they are good quality, but cheaper than over the counter shops, such as Holland & Barrett and they are VAT free because they come from the Channel Islands. Large orders are posted separately to avoid us having to pay import duty, VAT etc.
> 
> Flexi-Joints for Dogs for Healthy Canine Joints | VetVits Pet Health | Developed by Vets



Thanks I have just placed an order for them so will get him started once they come :no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You're welcome - they're pretty quick to send stuff out too! :2thumb:


----------



## spideysare (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi
Im reading this thread as my dogs are getting a littl eolder and I want to help their joints now rather than wait till they have problems..I always thoguht cod liver oil was good to use..I wanted to hear other peoples opinions.
My dogs are
Comeby- 8 in May..very enrgetic. Labx border collie...Runs like a loon and doesnt knwo when to stop..He has in the past caught a nervein his hind leg..I have massaged it out( he twisted his leg when he jumped onto the bed!!) and he is fine..But he does seem to tire on his back legs a little now..not that anyone woudl notice..but a good dog mommy does!!
Brook - 7 in May..hes not as energetic..he belivesin beauty sleep...He can and does run ..but prefers to plod and sniff..Hes a GSD X Lab..

Both are in excellent health and enjoy 2 long walks a day ..whatever the weather!Neithe have health problems..And their weight is spot on.

I really just wanted to see if I should bother now or to leave it.

I feed them any left overs from our dinner..say bit of meat and aybe a spud or some pasta..nothing major..

They have dried food..a food for working dogs byPurina I think...

Welcome any thoughts.


----------



## Monr (Oct 8, 2015)

I have had excellent results for my highly active Corgi and my 14 year old cat. The Corgi has some mild leg and hip issues and it seems to have helped because she hasn't had the problem since the Vet recommended Glucosamine and she can still hike for hours. 

The cat has arthritis. She has been on Glucosamine for several years and she can still outrun the dogs and jump from the top of the microwave across the kitchen to the top of the refrigerator. It has made her a young cat again.
If interested read more on glucosamine at Glucosamine Sulphate 2KCl 1500mg Tablets – Supplemented
I find this page very resourceful especially when I want to know anything about a supplement, how it works, Its ingredients and its side effects.


----------



## Monr (Oct 8, 2015)

I have had excellent results for my highly active Corgi and my 14 year old cat. The Corgi has some mild leg and hip issues and it seems to have helped because she hasn't had the problem since the Vet recommended Glucosamine and she can still hike for hours. 

The cat has arthritis. She has been on Glucosamine for several years and she can still outrun the dogs and jump from the top of the microwave across the kitchen to the top of the refrigerator. It has made her a young cat again.
If interested read more on glucosamine at _supplemented.co.uk/products/glucosamine-sulphate-2kcl-1500mg-tablets_
I find this page very resourceful especially when I want to know anything about a supplement, how it works, Its ingredients and its side effects.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

shiftdylou said:


> My little chihuahua took a slip on the ice a few weeks ago and hurt his knee quite badly, he was on painkillers for a week and the limping stopped. Vet advised that he may have to undergo surgery at a later date due to the loose movement he now has in his knee cap.
> 
> I now have to lift him up the stairs and take him for short walks instead of his usual long walks up the country, he has so much energy I decided to buy some herbal calming oil from pets at home to try calm him a bit so his leg heals.
> 
> After doing some research I came across some info regarding glucosamine/choroditin that helps the joints, I was wondering if anyone used this and what's the best type to get?


Have you tried giving him some chicken feet? great source of natural glucosamine.


----------

